# V8 in B12, sounds like fun!!!



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I just moved down to Ft. Campbell, Ky from Mansfield, Oh. In the process I had to sacrifice my 84 Trans Am for $500 :balls: Now I am back to B12's once again, I love F-bodies, but they are too heavy and too expensive. The only side-effect from my carburated neusua is I grew to love GM V8s and RWD (trust me, it's more fun) I always wanted and insanely fast B12, so shoehorning in a L98 or LS1 will do the job. I am gonna be buying a rust free B12 in prefect condition here on base for like $50 (yes it runs) only to tear it apart and make a Franken-car!! I have come to one problem, the RWD!! I know the B12 wagon had 4WD, but I have not seen the underview of one to see the design, whether it will accept a Dana 36 diff with slight fabricating. I'm assuming the B12 wagon used and independent rear (correct me if i'm wrong) but the stock diff won't handle 500hp by any means. If anyone has some input or wise-ass comments, I wanna hear them :thumbup:


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey... I live in the Clarksville / Hopkinsville / Fort Campbell area also and drive a B12... where did you find one for $50? If you need information on a good garage or car parts place, just ask... I have lived in Clarksville practically my whole life, I know... unfortunately. Also... if you are still stationed here in the spring, try out the local track on Friday nights... there is quite a growing import scene.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Im not actually in the military. I threw away everything I had to move down here to help out my sister and her two little monsters while her husband is oversees for the next year (She married my best friend!!) I found the car on the Base's impound lot. It'll be for sale soon along with a few other very clean Nissans. Unfortuanely, the auction isn't open to the public. Trust me, i'll be at the track every chance I get, I got carried away with street racing in Mansfield, but i'll be with a F-body i'm getting soon. Yes, i'm getting another one, but this one prolly won't become a project vehicle like my '84 TA was. As far as a garage, i have free access to the ones on the base. DIY and they provide tools and lifts!!! Sweet!!! I know where parts places are, but as for a good job, i'm currently looking


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I just dont see how a beer can could handle that much power. It seems to me that you would have to set the b12 body on a rolling frame and go from there. But then, I helped a buddy set a Pinto body on a 70 Bronco frame. Fugly but she 4 wheeled like a champ.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Just a little bit of mild steel tubing welded to strengthen the chassis is all thats really required. Remember, alot of monster big-block powered V8's are only back-halfed or have subframe connectors installed, GM F-bodies, Ford Mudstains.


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

why would you ruin a perfectly good b12 by putting an oversized, pushrod pile of iron in it. if your going to go through that much trouble why not drop in a good motor like an sr20 and be able to outrun most f-bodies on the street.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

building a 500hp L98 only cost about $1600!!! Also, can you say sleeper???? Do you know how easy it is to swap in a TPI engine. Crackheads can do the wiring. And no, a typical 700hp F-body wouldn't take my 2000lb 500hp beer induced idea. I would built a GA16ET before I do a SR20 swap. It's about being different. Before you go bashing American Iron, try owning a good one, I bet you'll gain a little respect then.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> building a 500hp L98 only cost about $1600!!! Also, can you say sleeper???? Do you know how easy it is to swap in a TPI engine. Crackheads can do the wiring. And no, a typical 700hp F-body wouldn't take my 2000lb 500hp beer induced idea. I would built a GA16ET before I do a SR20 swap. It's about being different. Before you go bashing American Iron, try owning a good one, I bet you'll gain a little respect then.


ya... you got to have one to know... but with my 86 Z28 it was more like a 
ticket mag. but you right on fast. I would say you don't have enough engine compartment. you would twist up the unabody like a twizler.. It's sound of death will sound like a opened 20oz pop bottle. :thumbup: well good luck..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

jjkamikaze said:


> why would you ruin a perfectly good b12 by putting an oversized, pushrod pile of iron in it. if your going to go through that much trouble why not drop in a good motor like an sr20 and be able to outrun most f-bodies on the street.


lmao


I like the idea...i've thought about it with my pulsar and my wifes prizm. The pulsar wouldn't be worth it but her car has the rear suspension bolted in...so i could fab a rear end for it and have a driveshaft made. But she likes the idea of just getting a 20v 4age


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Red_Coupe said:


> ya... you got to have one to know... but with my 86 Z28 it was more like a
> ticket mag. but you right on fast. I would say you don't have enough engine compartment. you would twist up the unabody like a twizler.. It's sound of death will sound like a opened 20oz pop bottle. :thumbup: well good luck..


I know F-bodies ar cop magnets, I was getting pulled over at least 3 times a week, every damn week, but always got a warning!! Mwahahah, 94 in a 55 and just a warning by the State Highway Patrol!!! I think there is enought engine compartment, a little cutting of the firewall will do the trick, If my friend could shove his 540 Merlin ina third gen, a small block will look right at home in a B12. Thankfully B12s have strut towers that are far apart. Like I said, a little steel tubing for reinforcement will do the trick. My main problem is the rear end, a GM 12 bolt is just too big, and I want to avoid a live axle in the rear. I have a '79 280Z still sitting in Ohio that I can prolly pirate the independent rear from. I think flaring the fenders on the B12 will look sweet and give adaquate space. Worse case senerio, i'll just mini tube the rear, but I wanna try to avoid that if possible.

Also, remeber that F-bodies are also unibody and mine for example weight in at 3700lbs, but with a 3 foot section left out in the middle, only the rocker and my T-bar kept the car together. The unibody on a third gen is one of the most weak out there. A W-body's unibody is 3 times stronger.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Click on the link to see a little look of my POS LG4 in my TA, They aren't as wide as you might think, and there is even tons of room to work with under the hood.

http://thirdgen.org/techbb2/showthread.php?s=&threadid=321551

You'll have to scroll down a little to see the pics. The strut towers on a F-body are huge, but they are almost the same distance apart as a B12


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i have a rwd s13 and a whole bunch of rebuild parts, bearings, cp pistons, rods etc. i also still have my first car a 89 b12 sooo i of course want to do the obvious but dont have the money. what your talking about is EXACTLY the work i was going to do. Some square tubing all the way from front to back mimicing the current framing but obviously connecting everything else with some extra cross bracing. i went through it all with a buddy of mine whos a damn good fabricator. With the way everything was set up i was only going to need a 2 foot drive shaft or so which i found hilarious all depended on what rear i would have gone with but i never got that far into it, just ended up being all talk type of deal. 

So all in all i really hope u do this project i would love to see u succed, got me all excited now to see someone really contemplating this. i would even love to help but u live tooooo far. If u get into it let me know i wanna see what the setup looks like and what extra u did for support, tank, rear end, etc. VERY MUCH GOOD LUCK with the car and helpin out sis


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, round tubing is easier to use and cheaper. How many race cars you see use square tubing, none that I can think of. Round tubing is easy to bend, i'll just buy a cheap hydraulic bender since very few bends will be neccessary. If I can get ahold of a friend I have back in Mansfield, i'll be able to get some chrome-moly really cheap. He stockpiled quite a bit a while back and has been wanting to get rid of it. As far as a driveshaft, i'll be using a Tremec T56 6-speed, which is kind of a long trans, so i'll maybe have and "extension" rather than a driveshaft. Everything will go smoothly if I can get to Mansfield in June to get the rear end from my Datsun. Also, I just talked to my friend I lived with this summer, and his LS1 might be for sale for $700!!! 330hp 350lbft outta the box. If anyone is curious, the LS1 is used in 98-up F-bodies and 97-02 Vettes. All aluminum smallblock, 346ci, SFI, composite intake, and coil-over-plug DIS ignition. This is assuming he gets his C5-R Spec 427 LS6. If I knew his friend personally who is selling that motor, i could pick it up for $1500, but it's in Jersey.
Oh yeah, I had other motives for moving down here other than helping my sister, i'm also helping her friend cope with her recent divorce :idhitit:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

sounds like u got it all down, the reson why we wouldhave used square tubing is for what of the reasons why u are using round. We have a whole bunch of it just kickin around so it would be FREE which is great for a budget jobber like i was planning. 

lonly depressed vulnerable divorcey ehh? sounds good heh have fun


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Slacky said:


> sounds like u got it all down, the reson why we wouldhave used square tubing is for what of the reasons why u are using round. We have a whole bunch of it just kickin around so it would be FREE which is great for a budget jobber like i was planning.
> 
> lonly depressed vulnerable divorcey ehh? sounds good heh have fun



Yeah, last night was fun :banana: I wouldn't say vulnerable, I dont take advantage of women.

Free stuff is good, but I think square tubing, which is structurally stronger, is just harder to work with. 
If I can get enought tubing, I'm gonna attempt to make front A-arms and rear LCA's with it. Try to reduce unsprung weight, and make everything stronger and nicer.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

welcome to KY. There are a coupple of other members located down there in Ft. Campbell and I'm a coupple hours east of ya. You should come to the carl casper car show so we can all meet up.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> welcome to KY. There are a coupple of other members located down there in Ft. Campbell and I'm a coupple hours east of ya. You should come to the carl casper car show so we can all meet up.


When is that gonna be? I'd love to finally meet some people, especially if they're Nissan guys :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> When is that gonna be? I'd love to finally meet some people, especially if they're Nissan guys :cheers:


last weekend of feb. I've turned my application in, ONEFASTSTANZA has mentioend on othe boards (rarely posts in here) that he might as well. Apachewolf has said he wants to come hang out and I've turned my application in 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmm, I dont have a Nissan just yet, but it would be nice to come out. What's this application you speak of?

Anyways, back to topic, the LS1 is no longer available to me, it was sold. Thats kinda sucks. From the looks of it, i'll be going to Mansfield in April or May to highjack the rear end from my Datsun, assuming someone doesn't scrap it by then or tow it away. While i'm up there, i'm gonna try to get my L98 350 motor, but I don't know how much my Jeep can take  I think i'm just gonna buy some old S-10 for it. S-10's are fun to torture.  This project should go rather smootly unless my sister boots me and her friend out (Military Housing = Free Ride) , even though both of us are already talking about moving out. Hopefully we'll just get a place together :banana: Makes things cheaper and more FUN!! Oh man, I need to get my mind outta the gutter!
Now i'm gonna go ahead and assume that my Datsun may not be there when I get up there this spring, so i'm already looking for the rear of a 4wd B12, and I have a feeling it's not gonna be easy. 
As far as the transmission, when I sold my TA, the guy said later he's just gonna part it out, so that leaves me with the option of using the T5 5-speed from it for $200 or a T56 6-speed which will prolly cost me about $1500 all said and done. Kinda a tough choice since the T5 is only good for 300 lbft whereas the T56 is proven to handle 450 lbft. Last thing I want is the transmission to be a weak link, i'd rather the rear end be since the transmissions are by far a more expensive mistake.


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

There was a pulsar owner about 4 years ago that made his N13 awd, however after that he was going to try to put a v8 in the front and make it entierely rwd.

I havent heard anything about that car in a while

but what he did was got the entire rear end from 200sx and had to fab a TON of stuff in to make it work

however, if you do something along these lines I HIGHLY suggest you build the entire thing on a frame and then DROP the body onto that frame. 

it will seriously be easier and I am pretty sure that the b12 chassis will hold NO power on the ground that wants to twist the chassis into several shreds.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Just a little bit of mild steel tubing welded to strengthen the chassis is all thats really required. Remember, alot of monster big-block powered V8's are only back-halfed or have subframe connectors installed, GM F-bodies, Ford Mudstains.


I've actually already covered this already. A full tube-chassis isn't required. My goal is 500bhop and 8500rpm (roughly end up with 650lbft). If I was looking for 700bhp+, then I would be looking at doing a full tube-chassis.


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> I've actually already covered this already. A full tube-chassis isn't required. My goal is 500bhop and 8500rpm (roughly end up with 650lbft). If I was looking for 700bhp+, then I would be looking at doing a full tube-chassis.


I wish you the best of luck, and I hope it works out.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I hope it does too, failure is not an option.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

More than likely getting a good job soon. The B12 i've been looking at should be goinng up for auction March 18th. I'm still waiting on the vehicle list, but the guy told me he was gonna try to move it out for me along with a few turbo Z's, 89 T-top and 81 280Z t-top i think. Bad thing is, a few nice F-bodies are prolly gonna go too, so it looks like i'm gonna have a tough choice, but I think my love for B12's runs deeper :thumbup:


----------

